# Please Boycott VOOPOO - See how VOOPOO screwed over Vanday Vape & TonyB



## Johan Marais (15/3/18)

What they have done to Delay the Production of the Vandy Vape Pulse Regulated Squonk Mod designed by TonyB by increasing Prices on the Gene Chip from 15% to 30% & Eventually copying their Device!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDHl61EDLks 

Seriously bad business - Never to trust VooPoo again. No-one should support them ever again

Reactions: Agree 4 | Dislike 3


----------



## gman211991 (15/3/18)

when will the voopoo device be launched and when will the pulse be launched?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wazarmoto (15/3/18)

It's kak what Voopoo has done yes. But Ethics aside and lots not kid anyone here. People won't boycott Voopoo in a hurry. The Drag had to be the most popular mod for a reason. The gene chip is a winner. Thats why the pulse gained popularity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johan Marais (15/3/18)

wazarmoto said:


> It's kak what Voopoo has done yes. But Ethics aside and lots not kid anyone here. People won't boycott Voopoo in a hurry. The Drag had to be the most popular mod for a reason. The gene chip is a winner. Thats why the pulse gained popularity.



The first to Pulse Devices didn't have the Gene chip, it had Vandy Vapes own chip, but TonyB wanted the Gene chip in there and approached VooPoo to do it for the new Regulated Pulse Squonker - Bad Business Ethics from VooPoo

Reactions: Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Alex (15/3/18)

There’s always three sides to a story...

Yours
Theirs 
And the truth.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 4 | Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst (15/3/18)

What ever will be said in this thread will by ugly and rude. 

What Voopoo has done is unethical. And as so many of us here have cloned goods in our possession i am starting to understand a statement made by an other forum member revently. Since i got my authentic flave.

“It works well... pity it's a clone and is stolen intellectual property which I feel is really wrong.” 

Thing i am tryig to get at is. People develope products that are absolutely amazing and preforms amazing. Only to have it copied 99,999% from the authentic to reserve the freedom of saying its not a direct copy. This is not just a business problem but a moral general rule that has been broken here. 

With this is say. Vooppoo can continue what they are doing but will never get my support. 

This world will burn becuase of happenings like this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wazarmoto (15/3/18)

Johan Marais said:


> The first to Pulse Devices didn't have the Gene chip, it had Vandy Vapes own chip, but TonyB wanted the Gene chip in there and approached VooPoo to do it for the new Regulated Pulse Squonker - Bad Business Ethics from VooPoo



I was actually referring to the new pulse that the whole debacle is about. It's very bad business ethics from them. No beating around the bush. But, I say it again. People will def go for whatever they release. 

and also like @Alex pointed out, 3 sides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (15/3/18)

tbh I would probably purchase both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (15/3/18)

Nobody knows the full story regardless of what you read. You are seeing it from one person's perspective. VooPoo makes the best chinese chips on the market. I don't see their sales ever in decline from this small rift.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Bizkuit (15/3/18)

Bad ethics or not my voopoo drag is still one of my favorite mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Cor (15/3/18)

Die een se dood is die ander een se brood.

Its sad vapeing that started out as a way to save lifes turned into a political and mud swinging contest.

Everyone just wants a cut of the pie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noobvapester (15/3/18)

Had a drag and liked it a lot. Saw the 1st pic of the pulse 80w and thought it was a drag squonk. I watched the video of tony b and I think there was way to much hype over this new mod . The gene chip was the hook and selling point. The resin plates very similar if not exactly the same as the drag also lead many to believe in some form of collaboration between voopoo and VV.

I have never squonked and this would have been my first squonk mod. Would still purchase it.

I just think with this whole debacle some one is not telling the whole truth.

I just think its the pot calling the kettle black. not sure if that's the correct saying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Pixstar (15/3/18)

Noobvapester said:


> Had a drag and liked it a lot. Saw the 1st pic of the pulse 80w and thought it was a drag squonk. I watched the video of tony b and I think there was way to much hype over this new mod . The gene chip was the hook and selling point. The resin plates very similar if not exactly the same as the drag also lead many to believe in some form of collaboration between voopoo and VV.
> 
> I have never squonked and this would have been my first squonk mod. Would still purchase it.
> 
> ...


Yeah but Vandy Vape never denied the planned collaboration with VooPoo, they (VV) were going to use the same panel manufacturer that VP uses.


----------



## Rafique (15/3/18)

il still buy the mod whoever comes out with it, the design, bottle and button were a win for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (15/3/18)

Rafique said:


> il still buy the mod whoever comes out with it, the design, bottle and button were a win for me.


me too. gene chip is a winner. leave the politics and have a good vape eh?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (15/3/18)

Tony Has my support

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Dayne (15/3/18)

Well Voopoo has lost my support. All the vape reviewers has help and is still helping the vape community so if Voopoo is opposed to that then I'm opposed to them. #****TheGeneChip

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/3/18)

I never purchased a VooPoo product (the name put me off) and after this I never will. More so because to me the Gene chip is a little over hyped. I much preferred the chip in the Smoant Charon and it fired just as fast if not faster - my opinion after using both devices. But people will buy what they want to buy so this will just blow over in a week or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## wikus (15/3/18)

Boycott voopoo on what grounds? Based on a youtube video about inner corporate ramblings and negotiations that went south? Regardless of who is at fault here, the two parties involved couldn't come to an agreement, If one of them wants to name and shame than so be it, maybe voopoo wil respond maybe not, I for one dont care, if a product is good, it's good, and I will buy/support that company/product.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/3/18)

sounds fishy, he says that voopoo doesn't have rights over the resin panels, ok, agreed, but why make a mod that looks so similar to a drag ??
He just went to public first that doesn't make him right and are we suppose to take his word without any proof ?? No offence to anyone but I am always skeptical about such stories.
I will agree with @Alex there is always two sides.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (15/3/18)

It's sad that they did this, but just move on. A boycot will never even take off.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman211991 (15/3/18)

nothing sells mods like scandal

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Ozeran (15/3/18)

gman211991 said:


> nothing sells mods like scandal


 True that and this is just fueling the sale that will come for VooPoo. It is how money is made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (15/3/18)

gman211991 said:


> nothing sells mods like scandal



Absolutely!

I bet nobody even knew of a regulated squonker coming from voopoop or vandy vapes. Now its just creating hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (15/3/18)

If this is true then Voopoo is in the wrong but that is something between Tony, Vandy and Voopoo to sort out.
Not a single one of them will stand up or back me when i have an issue with someone so why would i go cut off my nose to spite my face. I will purchase the best mod suited for my needs irrespective of whom releases it. 
If Tony was a personal friend then my tune would have been different.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/3/18)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (15/3/18)

There are 100s of mods with resin panels does this mean Voopoo will go after all of them? Promises were made to retailers and those promises can't be met due to a third party not honoring the deal. That's just bad business practice now ask yourself if they can do this how confident are you that little QC card means anything? And you will still buy a mod from them??!! 

Its easy to have an opinion about something but it's another thing to back it up and I'm backing Tony a 100% yup don't know the guy from a bar of soap but that's what makes us strong as a community, coming together and backing each other when it matters. You'll always have fence sitters and that's fine just don't expect me to back you one day if the voopoo hits the fan  (not directed at anyone here )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mahir (15/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yas786 (15/3/18)

I won’t be buying any voopoo aka poopoo mods, they don’t appeal to me but what they did to Tony B and Vandy Vape is out of order. 

I know the gene chip is highly rated but that’s besides the point. 

Plus voopoo aka poopoo mods are fugly as hell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Cor (15/3/18)

Daars 'n slang ini gras

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (15/3/18)

#boycottvoopoo
.... but that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## jm10 (15/3/18)

Mahir said:


> View attachment 126067
> View attachment 126068
> View attachment 126069
> View attachment 126070



@Mahir Yeah, they say allot from having no contract in place, to saying they never gave permission, to price discussions and offers and increase in price. To me they are all over the place and trying to cover their asses, i think they had verbal agreements and messed around so now they can pull nothing on paper bull crap. Wish vandy recorded their discussions and takes these fools to the cleaners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (15/3/18)

Link to official response 
http://en.voopootech.com/an-official-statement-from-voopoo

Hopefully Tony has some proof otherwise this will be a sad end with lots of red tape.

I'm interested to see what Vandy Vape is going to do? Will they stand behind Tony or just sit on the fence......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mahir (15/3/18)

Yes, Voopoo were skelm and unethical but at the same time I feel like Tony should also take some responsibility. He should have had the contract on paper and I think he was a bit naive as well. He shouldn't have gone out showing off and hyping up his mod if things weren't finished yet. Like he said they haven't even received the gene chips yet, so why go out and show off the mod? He should have waited until the mods were ready to be shipped and then reveal it. I dunno

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## jm10 (15/3/18)

Mahir said:


> Yes, Voopoo were skelm and unethical but at the same time I feel like Tony should also take some responsibility. He should have had the contract on paper and I think he was a bit naive as well. He shouldn't have gone out showing off and hyping up his mod if things weren't finished yet. Like he said they haven't even received the gene chips yet, so why go out and show off the mod? He should have waited until the mods were ready to be shipped and then reveal it. I dunno



Agreed 1 million%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (15/3/18)

I support the Gene chip, I am on Love modes side. Gene chip fan here.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stosta (16/3/18)

Schooling fees. And as @Alex said, there's always more than one side to any story. It would be nice if they can clear this all up in an amicable manner, but I'm guessing things have gone way too far South at this point for that to happen.

Business is a cruel world. If they did do this to Tony it really does suck, but hopefully next time he gets all his ducks in a row, and more importantly puts them down on a signed contract.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Slick (16/3/18)

If anyone feels like smashing there Voopoo mod please give it to me and consider it smashed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (16/3/18)

So this Tony B guy is upset because he looks like a chump after realizing that the business world is in reality a tough place. And feelings don't count for much. Proceeds to cry about the horrible company, in order to garner support, to keep from looking like an ass for being so naive in the first place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Pixstar (16/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Schooling fees. And as @Alex said, there's always more than one side to any story. It would be nice if they can clear this all up in an amicable manner, but I'm guessing things have gone way too far South at this point for that to happen.
> 
> Business is a cruel world. If they did do this to Tony it really does suck, but hopefully next time he gets all his ducks in a row, and more importantly puts them down on a signed contract.


I agree but I also somehow suspect Tony B would not have gone public with this had he not had some form of proof to back him. He's not known as a "drama queen" type of reviewer, at least not in the past...
Either way, in a couple of weeks we will all have forgotten about it and things would have returned to normal...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Anvil (16/3/18)

Mahir said:


> View attachment 126067
> View attachment 126068
> View attachment 126069
> View attachment 126070


This should be in the dictionary under the definition of damage control...

That being what it is doesn't change the fact that, as many have said above, Tony was unbelievably naive to trust people running in a very competitive business environment on their verbal promise. Rule #1: If it's not in black and white then it never happened. Let's hope he has more solid evidence other than "but they said they would" to back him up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (16/3/18)

Daniel said:


> Link to official response
> http://en.voopootech.com/an-official-statement-from-voopoo
> 
> Hopefully Tony has some proof otherwise this will be a sad end with lots of red tape.
> ...


@Hallucinated_ why the 3 Dislikes lol you know only counts for 1 right???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (16/3/18)

Daniel said:


> @Hallucinated_ why the 3 Dislikes lol you know only counts for 1 right???


Now there is 4

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Leezozo (16/3/18)

People should get off their high horses, If you're boycotting VooPoo you should boycott VW for cheating on emissions, boycott Android for copying iOS (i can hear the gasps), boycott Instagram for stealing Snapchat features. Not realistic is it? I don't care for Tony whoever; Some millionaire Youtuber over in America. psssh... My Randela's will go where I see fit. I still love VooPoo's products. *Eats Enterprise Polony Sandwich chill AF*

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stosta (16/3/18)

Leezozo said:


> People should get off their high horses, If you're boycotting VooPoo you should boycott VW for cheating on emissions, boycott Android for copying iOS (i can hear the gasps), boycott Instagram for stealing Snapchat features. Not realistic is it? I don't care for Tony whoever; Some millionaire Youtuber over in America. psssh... My Randela's will go where I see fit. I still love VooPoo's products. *Eats Enterprise Polony Sandwich chill AF*


Boycott on VW over emissions - Check
Boycott KFC due to kak service - Check
Boycott Kangertech SA due to poor practices - Check

I'm a firm believer in boycotting action. But if you're going to boycott, you need to let companies know why you're doing it. Needless to say none of the three I mentioned above were too concerned at the loss of my business.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (16/3/18)

Leezozo said:


> People should get off their high horses, If you're boycotting VooPoo you should boycott VW for cheating on emissions, boycott Android for copying iOS (i can hear the gasps), boycott Instagram for stealing Snapchat features. Not realistic is it? I don't care for Tony whoever; Some millionaire Youtuber over in America. psssh... My Randela's will go where I see fit. I still love VooPoo's products. *Eats Enterprise Polony Sandwich chill AF*


Just dont you dare dislike someones post, the snowflakes on here will retreat to their "safe space"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mr. B (19/3/18)

A couple of things don't add up in this debacle:
1. How could they have never had a contract in place if Tony made several prototypes and he even sent them out to reviewers? Vapin Bogan and Twisted 420 have prototypes so far that I've seen
2. Tony says they pushed up the price twice by 15%. How is it that after the first 15% increase Tony and vandyvape didn't insist on a written contract? Why didn't vandyvape step in and do something? A company like vandyvape must have lawyers? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Johan Marais (19/3/18)

Anvil said:


> This should be in the dictionary under the definition of damage control...
> 
> That being what it is doesn't change the fact that, as many have said above, Tony was unbelievably naive to trust people running in a very competitive business environment on their verbal promise. Rule #1: If it's not in black and white then it never happened. Let's hope he has more solid evidence other than "but they said they would" to back him up.



Agreed, I think both parties made the mistake buy not setting up signed contracts binding them contractually, I think most of it was verbally agreed to which is a mistake on both parties side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (19/3/18)

Leezozo said:


> People should get off their high horses, If you're boycotting VooPoo you should boycott VW for cheating on emissions, boycott Android for copying iOS (i can hear the gasps), boycott Instagram for stealing Snapchat features. Not realistic is it? I don't care for Tony whoever; Some millionaire Youtuber over in America. psssh... My Randela's will go where I see fit. I still love VooPoo's products. *Eats Enterprise Polony Sandwich chill AF*



Okay hold up. I want an explanation on the android copying IOS. I am a heavy Android fanboy. I want an explanation please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (19/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Okay hold up. I want an explanation on the android copying IOS. I am a heavy Android fanboy. I want an explanation please


Is IOS not a glorified version of Linux ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## kev mac (20/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> What ever will be said in this thread will by ugly and rude.
> 
> What Voopoo has done is unethical. And as so many of us here have cloned goods in our possession i am starting to understand a statement made by an other forum member revently. Since i got my authentic flave.
> 
> ...


I think the biggest problem is that Chinese couldn't care less about copyright law and since there's no ramifications it'll never stop.That a authentic RDA can cost over $100.00 while a well made clone does the same thing for a fraction of the cost and most vapers have limited budgets is the second part of the equation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/3/18)

What you and these other "reputable" youtube reviewers are instigating is very irresponsible. Not only are there probably 50+ South African retailers with Voopoo stock that will probably now sit with Voopoo products on their shelves but we(Including you) do not know the full story.

The Youtubers behind this boycott, MikeVapes and Fagan were *apparently* exposed by djlsb for accepting money from mod companies in exchange for good reviews. Double standards in business ethics?

I do not know the full story but this sounds like typical Chinese business ethics(In my personal experience). I can guarantee companies such as Smok and Sigelei do the same.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## RichJB (20/3/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> The Youtubers behind this boycott, MikeVapes and Fagan were *apparently* exposed by djlsb for accepting money from mod companies in exchange for good reviews.



Do you have a source for that? It would mean the end of two of the biggest reviewers if it was true. Well, not the end but they would certainly lose credibility and some subscribers.


----------



## Humbolt (20/3/18)

RichJB said:


> Do you have a source for that? It would mean the end of two of the biggest reviewers if it was true. Well, not the end but they would certainly lose credibility and some subscribers.


I don't have a source, but from what I can recall they weren't paid for good reviews, but to bump a product up the queue. Someone can feel free to correct me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (20/3/18)

Humbolt said:


> I don't have a source, but from what I can recall they weren't paid for good reviews, but to bump a product up the queue. Someone can feel free to correct me.


This is actually the case for most reviewers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RichJB (20/3/18)

I suppose it's natural for manufacturers to want their reviews asap when the product is released. And ultimately I guess the reviewer will conclude that he is going to review them all eventually, changing the order isn't going to change his views so no harm, no foul. Still, if manufacturers are paying money to influence the review process, it doesn't sit well.


----------



## Leezozo (20/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Okay hold up. I want an explanation on the android copying IOS. I am a heavy Android fanboy. I want an explanation please



No probs, not hating on either platforms. But here's a quick overview of how things changed after the iPhone launch in '07. https://www.technobuffalo.com/2011/10/27/android-before-and-after-the-iPhone/


----------



## Scissorhands (20/3/18)

Leezozo said:


> No probs, not hating on either platforms. But here's a quick overview of how things changed after the iPhone launch in '07. https://www.technobuffalo.com/2011/10/27/android-before-and-after-the-iPhone/



Bill gates famous Windows was a "clone"' of prototype software outsourced by Apple, Steve presented it to Bill in good faith to develop a chip to run it for a next gen pc

The chip was delayed to clone the software, sound familiar?

Bottom line, I still prefer Windows 
A free market encourages competition and innovation, both beneficial to us, the consumer

If only Eskom and Telkom had some competition

Peace

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## MK_AHMED (20/3/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> What you and these other "reputable" youtube reviewers are instigating is very irresponsible. Not only are there probably 50+ South African retailers with Voopoo stock that will probably now sit with Voopoo products on their shelves but we(Including you) do not know the full story.
> 
> The Youtubers behind this boycott, MikeVapes and Fagan were *apparently* exposed by djlsb for accepting money from mod companies in exchange for good reviews. Double standards in business ethics?
> 
> I do not know the full story but this sounds like typical Chinese business ethics(In my personal experience). I can guarantee companies such as Smok and Sigelei do the same.



Get your facts straight before making such statements about Mike vapes etc . Here is a video where Mike vapes, Vapn fagan , jai haze etc talk about these fake allegations.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## wazarmoto (20/3/18)

MK_AHMED said:


> Get your facts straight before making such statements about Mike vapes etc . Here is a video where Mike vapes, Vapn fagan , jai haze etc talk about these fake allegations.


2 hours? Huh uh! Gimme the jist of it all


----------



## Daniel (20/3/18)

MK_AHMED said:


> Get your facts straight before making such statements about Mike vapes etc . Here is a video where Mike vapes, Vapn fagan , jai haze etc talk about these fake allegations.




 - here's the exact start of it ... funny how TVP talks about going behind the back etc yet he did the same to Jai ...drama all around LOL


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/3/18)

RichJB said:


> Do you have a source for that? It would mean the end of two of the biggest reviewers if it was true. Well, not the end but they would certainly lose credibility and some subscribers.



I was told during a conversation about vape politics, it had something to do with Sigelei if I remember correctly. Put the "apparently" in there as I haven't read an article on the issue.


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/3/18)

MK_AHMED said:


> Get your facts straight before making such statements about Mike vapes etc . Here is a video where Mike vapes, Vapn fagan , jai haze etc talk about these fake allegations.




Calm down now . It wasn't even my main point and/or the reason I am not too happy with them.


----------



## Pixstar (20/3/18)

Spyro said:


> This is actually the case for most reviewers


Agreed, and they admit to being paid by manufacturers/distros to jump the review queue.


----------



## RichJB (20/3/18)

The irony is that these reviewers go public, trash talk each other, indulge in general drama queen antics - and then complain that vaping has a bad image. Gee, I wonder how that could have happened? Maybe the community representatives acting like petulant, foul-mouthed teenagers has something to do with it?

Really, if Tony B and Vandy have a problem with Voopoo, that is what contracts and lawyers are for. If Daniel and Fagan and Mike and Postman have problems, sort it out privately. Rushing to air their grievances publicly makes them all look like rank amateurs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yas786 (20/3/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> The Youtubers behind this boycott, MikeVapes and Fagan were *apparently* exposed by djlsb for accepting money from mod companies in exchange for good reviews. Double standards in business ethics?



If the above is true, then it makes sense as to why Mike is called Mike Fakes lol. Fagan is one I follow but I don’t think he’s in the pockets of these mod makers, a mth or so back he tore Smok a new one but basically saying stop putting out so many mods lol. Smok then basically said ok bye. 

To be honest I only really follow fagan and heathen of the dead rabbit rda fame. Jai Haze is just too much drama and honestly I find his review ratings a bit stupid. But then I find some of his videos pretty damn funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yas786 (21/3/18)

MK_AHMED said:


> Get your facts straight before making such statements about Mike vapes etc . Here is a video where Mike vapes, Vapn fagan , jai haze etc talk about these fake allegations.




Well doh of course they are going to deny such allegations lol. Anyone who thinks otherwise needs to think about it a little bit more. 

I’ll tell you what annoys me about mike vapes aka fakes is he never ever says anything bad about a mod or tank/rda etc.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MK_AHMED (21/3/18)

Yas786 said:


> Well doh of course they are going to deny such allegations lol. Anyone who thinks otherwise needs to think about it a little bit more.
> 
> I’ll tell you what annoys me about mike vapes aka fakes is he never ever says anything bad about a mod or tank/rda etc.


I take it that u never watched the video ..Djlsb entered chat and admitted that he had made a mistake


----------



## Resistance (25/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Okay hold up. I want an explanation on the android copying IOS. I am a heavy Android fanboy. I want an explanation please


Dude for what its worth android is linux for pc with slightly better working not features and its something that never got the chance due to the two bigshots that owns the OS market and gives nobody else a chance by buying out coders so the product never reached potential.
A few programmers use linux as its a better platform to code and a bit harder to break but its never really made it apart from the cellphone version that i also think someone stole

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (25/3/18)

Other thing is this in SA theres bigger problems we need to see to. so let that guy sort out his own stuff and we south Africans of all races and creeds stand together and fix our problems relating to this country and whats wrong with it.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mahir (25/3/18)

Best vape reviewer on YouTube has to be @KZOR - The only reviewer I subscribed to

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel (26/3/18)

Seems the plot thickens .... Vandy Vape has not responded ....

Reactions: Useful 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/3/18)

Daniel said:


> Seems the plot thickens .... Vandy Vape has not responded ....




At this rate we will be expected to boycott everyone and end up back on cigarettes.*eye roll emoji*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/3/18)

Daniel said:


> Seems the plot thickens .... Vandy Vape has not responded ....




I can see the vandy vape squonk is available for pre-order on 3fvape, says will ship by 15 april. Soo tempted to buy but I am skeptical about that date.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Daniel (26/3/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> At this rate we will be expected to boycott everyone and end up back on cigarettes.*eye roll emoji*



really ? that's what you got from the video , that's if you even bothered to watch it and not just be a Troll  

personally I think it's good we take these companies to task , so that they can realize they can't do what they do and expect to get away with it.
Vandy Vape AND Voopoo are at fault here for not being transparent .... Tony was just a "tool" (read not A tool) for creating some drama to drive sales which is very very sneaky .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (26/3/18)

Video too long to watch at work. Anybody have a TL;DW please?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (26/3/18)

Humbolt said:


> Video too long to watch at work. Anybody have a TL;DW please?



Voopoo made a statement. More questions are left than answers. Vandy Vape won't make a statement. Accusations of Vandy vape lying to Tony B. Accusations of Vandy Vape cancelling contract to make larger profits with their own chip. (Their own chip fits the pulse perfectly)

Why do I watch this stuff. I don't give two squirts of ****

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/3/18)

I took a look at the classifieds expecting to see several Voopoo mods for sale. I only found one. With all the talk about boycotts, I thought that the morally correct thing to do would be to get rid of any Voopoo products which you own. Does this "boycott" only apply to theoretical future purchases?


----------



## KZOR (26/3/18)

I get the feeling this boycott was one big mistake fueled my emotional investments from the get-go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TheV (26/3/18)

I'm so confused. I don't know who to boycott anymore?! ... Should I boycott ecigssa for confusing me¿

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## RichJB (26/3/18)

You should definitely boycott Spain for having those crazy upside down question marks.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CharlieSierra (26/3/18)

I find it weird that everyone wants to boycott Voopoo when I see the VV 80w squonker will be in the same resin colour (as the voopoo) & a carbon panel version (also Voopoo's idea)

So two exact copied styles of panels & now everyone is on the VV side ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (26/3/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> I find it weird that everyone wants to boycott Voopoo when I see the VV 80w squonker will be in the same resin colour (as the voopoo) & a carbon panel version (also Voopoo's idea)
> 
> So two exact copied styles of panels & now everyone is on the VV side ?



The resin is sourced from the same company as Voopoo sources it so it's not much of a copy. Carbon and resin panels are on many kinds of mods, not just these two brands. Also, I think people are on Tony Bs side, not VV. The power of social media, people need to belong. Maslow's hierarchy mothertrucker, can you feel it??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (26/3/18)

Spyro said:


> The resin is sourced from the same company as Voopoo sources it so it's not much of a copy. Carbon and resin panels are on many kinds of mods, not just these two brands. Also, I think people are on Tony Bs side, not VV. The power of social media, people need to belong. Maslow's hierarchy mothertrucker, can you feel it??



Yeah if there's hipe to something there's sheep aswell.
I'm not bothered one bit about these stories.
I'll buy whatever mod seems best.

Buuuuuut ... I understand that the panels are sourced from the same company but using 2 of the exact same(resin & carbin) seems strange. 

And when it comes to the gene chip. Voopoo own's the right to the chip. 
They can do with it as they please.
Same goes for if it was a VV chip.
& Tony released a statement about a contract and then later retracted the statement. That says alot about his credibility.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (26/3/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Yeah if there's hipe to something there's sheep aswell.
> I'm not bothered one bit about these stories.
> I'll buy whatever mod seems best.
> 
> ...



In all honesty I have no idea why I bothered to watch all the videos on the topic. I agree that I'll buy whatever I want to suit my needs. I guess It's just interesting to watch the largest vape scandal of all time unfold.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/3/18)

RichJB said:


> You should definitely boycott Spain for having those crazy upside down question marks.


I can live with their upside down question mark. I have however always boycotted Spain for their barbaric "sport" , bullfighting. I have refused to visit Spain and have told several Spanish Ambassadors in the past, that I will never visit their country or buy anything made there, as long as this practice continues. I have owned cattle in the past and know that they are able to feel pain and fear ....just as I am. Apologies for the rant but I couldn't help it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Humbolt (27/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Voopoo made a statement. More questions are left than answers. Vandy Vape won't make a statement. Accusations of Vandy vape lying to Tony B. Accusations of Vandy Vape cancelling contract to make larger profits with their own chip. (Their own chip fits the pulse perfectly)
> 
> Why do I watch this stuff. I don't give two squirts of ****


My hero 
Thanks a lot, Spyro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

